# Opinions on the Cane Corso Breed?



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with this breed? What are your opinions?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Great dogs. Needs strong owner who trains consistently. A lot of socialization. I love mastiffs! But they are not a great choice for many people.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Never seen a Cane Corso up close. Nice looking dogs though.


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

In general great dogs and the breed is becoming more popular. However they are a mastiff breed and somehow different from shepherds. 
Also, as with GSD, there are different bloodlines within the breed. In my opinion meeting the breeders and their dogs in person is a must.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Once I finish school and situate myself with a stable job and a home, I'd like to own 3 dogs, if circumstances permit. Dog 1 has to be a German Shepherd. It's absolutely mandatory. I was pretty set on the second dog being a Rottweiler, that is until I started reading about the Cane Corso. From what I'm understanding, they're very similar breeds, except the Corso is taller, which I like A LOT. I'm not quite sure about the third dog. I love giant dogs, but their size can't be a hindrance. Originally I though the Rottie was the best combo of these traits, but it seems like the Corso would fit that bill just right. 120 pounds of Mastiff muscle, without looking clumsy, all while having a decent lifespan. I might still see if a Rottie would fit in, but I like to diversify my dog packs. I also like the history behind the Mastiff breeds.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ever consider a presa? 

Presa Canarios of Cabeza Grande Kennel

I have met the breeder, she is very good. I med several of her dogs when she was starting out many years ago, they were great. I can't speak for the current dogs she has. 

But, 3 large dogs that have strong personalities will be a challenge. You will have two of the same sex, and with these dogs no telling what could happen.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

CharlieB.Barkin said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this breed? What are your opinions?


I know there are good Cane Corsos, talk to David Winners on this board, he has one. But these dogs require an exceptional owner. The thread "Cane Corsos kill jogger in Michigan" is about an incident not far from where I live. The dogs have been pts, and the owners have been charged with second degree murder. They, obviously, were not good dog owners, probably even if they had yorkies. Anyway, research them well before you make any decision.

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

An acquaintance of mine had one. The dog had no house training, no obedience training, and was locked in the crate all the time. He was a beautiful dog that took a liking to me. After a little convincing I got the owners to give him up and I found a suitable home that he thrived in. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a good friend of mine owned one, she was very protective and aloof. after she got to know you, she was a very nice and affectionate dog.


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I know there are good Cane Corsos, talk to David Winners on this board, he has one. But these dogs require an exceptional owner. The thread "Cane Corsos kill jogger in Michigan" is about an incident not far from where I live. The dogs have been pts, and the owners have been charged with second degree murder. They, obviously, were not good dog owners, probably even if they had yorkies. Anyway, research them well before you make any decision.
> 
> Susan


Yeah, I read the same thing when people inquired about GSDs on other boards. The bottom line is that in certain situations a dog can be dangerous. Especially a larger powerful breed. 
I read about many incidents involving Pitbulls, Rottweilers, Mastiffs, you name it. If we judge by the media, one shouldn't own any dog larger than Chihuahua.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

They can be awesome dogs with the right owners. LOTS of very extensive socialization throughout the first two years of their life with ongoing maintenance socialization activities. 

Find a good breeder of course. With their growing popularity, there has been an increase of backyard breeders throwing out puppies. 

Be ready to really put in exhaustive amount of work to build a good relationship and establish UNFLINCHING rules. All the ones I have met have been great and their people have earned their dog's obedience. But you will have to go through quite a bit of hard headedness and butthead attitude when they are younger to get there. I swear I love them!  They are just a very challenging breed in my experience.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

These are large, powerful dogs that can kill humans, and it would be interesting to see statistics on dog attacks weighted by the population of breed. I think it would give us a better picture about what we are dealing with when we bring that dog home. 

It's a breed on my "Never in a million years" list.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

mikeber said:


> Yeah, I read the same thing when people inquired about GSDs on other boards. The bottom line is that in certain situations a dog can be dangerous. Especially a larger powerful breed.
> I read about many incidents involving Pitbulls, Rottweilers, Mastiffs, you name it. If we judge by the media, one shouldn't own any dog larger than Chihuahua.


In this case, it wasn't merely the media blowing something up out of proportion--a man minding his own business and jogging in a public place lost his life, a family lost a husband and father. And it wasn't the first time these dogs had menaced someone. The owners have been charged with murder. This is the reason people need to be honest with themselves, research a breed, and make a decision based on facts and their own actual capabilities and experience. And, yes, the same goes for every large, powerful, potentially aggressive dog breed.

Susan


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

That's why I always have one of these on me:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> These are large, powerful dogs that can kill humans, and it would be interesting to see statistics on dog attacks weighted by the population of breed. I think it would give us a better picture about what we are dealing with when we bring that dog home.
> 
> It's a breed on my "Never in a million years" list.


If you were to go on statistics by breed you wouldn't own a GSD either. They are pretty high on that list. Actually more dangerous then a Cane Corso if we go by statistics.

In North America, from 1982-2013, German Shepherds have been responsible for 102 attacks on humans, resulting in 53 maimings and 15 fatalities. German Shepherd mixes have been responsible for 59 attacks, resulting in 35 maimings and 10 fatalities.

Vs

In North America, from 1982-2013, Cane Corsos have seriously attacked 18 humans that resulted in 11 maimings and 1 fatality. In addition, a Cane Corso/Pit Bull mix attacked 1 person that resulted in a fatality


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

llombardo said:


> If you were to go on statistics by breed you wouldn't own a GSD either. They are pretty high on that list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those statistics don't show number of attacks per number of dogs of that breed. Of course it's impossible to arrive at a good number, but I think the point was few total Cane Corsos with a high percentage of attacks.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Those statistics don't show number of attacks per number of dogs of that breed. Of course it's impossible to arrive at a good number, but I think the point was few total Cane Corsos with a high percentage of attacks.


Exactly. I don't go by statistics to determine if I'm getting a killer dog or not. A good example is the pit bull. Of course they have the highest number of bites or attacks, they are everywhere.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Gotta look at it through a per capita type lens though.

Cane Corso's and the Presa's are still fairly uncommon.

Some breeds are just better off staying in the rare category.

(Edit Oops Ksotto beat me to it...)





llombardo said:


> If you were to go on statistics by breed you wouldn't own a GSD either. They are pretty high on that list. Actually more dangerous then a Cane Corso if we go by statistics.
> 
> In North America, from 1982-2013, German Shepherds have been responsible for 102 attacks on humans, resulting in 53 maimings and 15 fatalities. German Shepherd mixes have been responsible for 59 attacks, resulting in 35 maimings and 10 fatalities.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

(Edit Oops Ksotto beat me to it...)[/QUOTE]


Great minds... and yes they are not a dog that should be in every neighborhood...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:




ksotto333 said:


> (Edit Oops Ksotto beat me to it...)



Great minds... and yes they are not a dog that should be in every neighborhood...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:




ksotto333 said:


> (Edit Oops Ksotto beat me to it...)





> Great minds... and yes they are not a dog that should be in every neighborhood...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

They are typically a lot of dog, size and personality wise. Be very careful where you get your dog. Fear aggression in a dog this size is very dangerous. Their head is very large and powerful, and they can kill a person. 

They are totally different from a GSD in training and personality. Finding a CC with much prey drive is uncommon. They are generally territorial, protective, aloof and confident. They are far more civil than most GSDs. Very few can do well in sport or protection. 

They are intimidating, and a lot of fun if you are a fair and consistent trainer. I love my CC. Lucian is my granddaughters best buddy, and a super companion for the wife. He didn't come that way though. 

I would say, not for the average pet owner by any means. If you get a good one, they are cool dogs.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

myonly experience was with some one i worked with. ultimately had to have it out down due to aggression. imho, not a good for a first time dog owner, be thorough when researching breeders.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

llombardo said:


> If you were to go on statistics by breed you wouldn't own a GSD either. They are pretty high on that list. Actually more dangerous then a Cane Corso if we go by statistics.
> 
> In North America, from 1982-2013, German Shepherds have been responsible for 102 attacks on humans, resulting in 53 maimings and 15 fatalities. German Shepherd mixes have been responsible for 59 attacks, resulting in 35 maimings and 10 fatalities.
> 
> ...


This is exactly my point. If GSDs attacked 102 people and their population is 600,000 or 6,000,000 during that period, and Cane Corsos attacked 18 and their population for the same period was 6,000 (to keep the numbers easy) then they would be much more dangerous than GSDs. How much more? Well, GSDs would have to have had 1800 serious attacks to be on the level with CCs (If GSD population was 600K and CC population 6K), and fatalities would follow suit as well. 

Of course, I have no idea how many are the actual populations of each breed. And that is why I wished the statistics would weigh their statistics by the number of each breed there is out there. 

During those 31 years, I really doubt that the numbers are much less than 100-1 GSDs-CC or even 1000 to 1. I could be wrong on that. But, if I am not, than clearly GSDs are not nearly as dangerous as CCs.


----------

